# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting 1 P.M. July 29, 2018



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

The next DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held at 1 P.M. on Sunday July 29th at the home of Michael Parkey in Dallas. Please note that this is a rare Sunday meeting.
The topic will be substrates with a special emphasis on the Walstad substrate system that Michael uses in most if not all of his tanks. Michael's tanks are always a treat, additionally he has a lot of feathered friends that are worth the visit on their own.
As always please bring drinks or snacks to share with the group. We will have a plant swap at the end of the meeting, for members only, and participants should use restraint when selecting plants for personal use. Door prizes will also be awarded.
Like last meeting we will be raffling a Dennerle Scaper 10 Gallon tank, light and filter. Raffle tickets will be $5.
Treasurer Mike Herod (Crownman) will be emailing out the meeting address to all members. For others wishing to attend the meeting please PM Crownman or bsboust for directions. Please do not post the meeting address in this forum.

Brad Boustead Secretary (bsboust)


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't receive the address for this month


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

For everyone coming to the meeting, please be aware that that Peavy Road is closed at Lake Highlands Drive. If your GPS takes you through that intersection, you will need to approach my house from Easton Road or Garland Road.


----------

